# 1 Anruf in ABwesenheit +49190xxx



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

Was ist das denn für eine Nummer?
SO eine Nummer (Netz) habe ich noch nie gehört.
Handelt es sich hier um ein 0190 NUmmer?
Wenn ich diesen Anruf angenommen hätte, könnte vielleicht Kosten für mich ensthenen?


----------



## Dino (25 April 2004)

Ist 'ne 0190, logisch! Aber wenn Du da nicht zurückrufst, werden Dir sicher keine Kosten entstehen.

Trotzdem solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob Du gegen die Herrschaften vorgehst.


----------

